# I destroyed my Ikea shelves!



## Lockie (Oct 21, 2008)

What do you think?


----------



## Chrisreptile (Oct 21, 2008)

Wow, looks great...
Did you make or buy the backgrounds?
What will you be keeping in there?


EDIT: i now see the beardy pics lol


----------



## the.badger (Oct 21, 2008)

Looks fantastic dude, well done!


----------



## Lockie (Oct 21, 2008)

more...


----------



## Kitah (Oct 21, 2008)

Very nice job, great idea! love the little skull in there too, been considering getting one of those


----------



## Lockie (Oct 21, 2008)

i've got a Central Bearded Dragon in there - he's just over 1 month old. Its my first beardie, so i'm stressing like mad at the moment!


----------



## PhilK (Oct 21, 2008)

Love it! Very cool how you've encased the thermometer in rendered stuff to look like a square rock. Very cool.


----------



## Emzie (Oct 21, 2008)

wow looks really good


----------



## Lockie (Oct 21, 2008)

I managed to pick up the skull on ebay - its a texas longhorn or something - its made of resin.


----------



## LullabyLizard (Oct 21, 2008)

Looks great!!


----------



## Lockie (Oct 21, 2008)

I wish I'd made the background! 

I've done about 9 fake backgrounds so I thought i'd have a break - I bought one of those fake backgrounds made by Universal Rocks. Its pretty cool, and really easy to install.


----------



## jasontini (Oct 21, 2008)

Thats amazingly beautiful..!
(I wish i have the space though...)


----------



## itbites (Oct 21, 2008)

Very cool indeed!..


----------



## Ewan (Oct 21, 2008)

Well done very stylish enclosure!


----------



## Camo (Oct 21, 2008)

Looks like you have down a great job lockie. Well done.


----------



## Smellie (Oct 21, 2008)

nice work...that's one fine looking enclosure, and that's gotta be one happy beardie


----------



## KaaTom (Oct 21, 2008)

that is one awesome enclosure, geat job


----------



## Lockie (Oct 21, 2008)

Thanks for your feedback! It was suprisingly easy to build, and i'm considering making any future enclosures from Ikea furniture! 

regards,
Lockie


----------



## tattoolizzie (Oct 21, 2008)

you didn't ruin them... you fixed them


----------



## zan777 (Oct 25, 2008)

you dont remember what the piece of furniture was called or how much it cost do u? cause this looks awesome


----------



## Australis (Oct 25, 2008)

Lockie said:


> Thanks for your feedback! It was suprisingly easy to build, and i'm considering making any future enclosures from Ikea furniture!
> 
> regards,
> Lockie



It looks good, you don't happen to have a photo of what it looked like before you got at it?


----------



## Slytherin (Oct 25, 2008)

Not "destroyed", but "improved"!! Good job there!


----------



## shane14 (Oct 25, 2008)

I love it well done


----------



## Cooper_Simone (Oct 25, 2008)

Very nice, what did it cost you?


----------



## Lockie (Oct 26, 2008)

Its called the Expedit bookcase from Ikea - it comes in a few different sizes & colours (birch, dark brown and white). I've attached some pics below.

It was $269 for the 16 cube version, but you can also buy

- a 5 x 5 cube (25 cubes total) for $369.00
- the 2 x 4 cube shelf for $149.00.
- the skinny 5 cube one for $129.00

It cost me close to $800 for the setup - but that's including the thermostat, 100w heater, fake rock, glass, etc etc.


regards,
Lockie


----------



## Slytherin (Oct 26, 2008)

Ikea has some great stuff.


----------



## shane14 (Oct 26, 2008)

might ask mum n dad to take there sometime......... are they good for gecko's? those racks?


----------

